# Help! Chicken with bloody vent



## silver_penny (Feb 22, 2008)

I have one of my pullet with a bloody vent, she laid an egg yesterday and is just staying in the nest box. She is very listless, lethargic. I checked the vent this morning and it looks as if part of her insides are coming out, there is blood and diarrhea. It is going down her feathers, not pretty. Will I need to euthanize or is there something I can do for her? Help! She is one of our friendliest chickens.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm sorry, the best thing to do is put her out of her misery. You MIGHT with a great deal of work and effort be able to save her, but chances are slim and she is likely to prolapse again afterwards.


----------



## silver_penny (Feb 22, 2008)

I was afraid of that... another question then: Will she be edible?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes, as long as you butcher her and don't wait till she dies on her own.


----------



## Earthbound (Feb 3, 2003)

I have yet to lose a hen with a prolapse. yes it takes a bit of work, but if you really like her then give this a whirl.
This is copied from another page.
good luck!!

It does happen occasionally. It's called "prolapsed vent", "prolapse" or "blowout". It happens when a hen lays an egg a bit bigger than normal and her vent (cloaca) turns partially inside out. Separate her from the others. They will be tempted to peck at the prolapse and kill her. Clean it as best you can with water and a clean paper towel. Then gently push back in anything that has come out and apply a bit of Preparation H to the inflamed area. It's kinda like a hemorrhoid. 

You might also give her soluble antibiotics in her drinking water for about 4-5 days to guard against infection.

The following is from "The Chicken Health Handbook" by Gail Damerow ISBN: 0-88266-611-8. This book is highly recommended and available at a 30% discount from our Poultry Bookstore.

"Prolapsed Oviduct, also called "blowout" or "pickout" is a condition in which the lower part of the hen's oviduct turns inside out and protrudes through the vent. Prolapse occurs most often when a hen starts laying at too young an age, is too fat, or lays unusually large eggs. Caught in time, the prolapse can sometimes be reversed by applying a hemorrhoidal cream (such as Preparation H) and isolating the hen until she approves. Otherwise, the other chickens will pick at her vent, eventually pulling out her oviduct and intestines and causing the hen to die from hemorrhage and shock. Not all vent picking is due to prolapse, but instead may result from faulty management - feeders, waterers and roosts may be positioned in such a way that birds below can pick on the vents of birds above."


----------



## Shelagh123 (Oct 13, 2009)

Found one of my chickens dead yesterday, very bloody vent. Is this due to a prolapse? Today, I have found one egg, very bloody shell. Is this a prolapse from another of my chickens? And what can be done to save my other chicken? Please Help!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

The dead one is likely a prolapse. The bloody egg does not necessarily mean the bird is prolapsing. Many times you'll see a bloody egg but never even be able to tell which hen laid it. However, since you are concerned, you could check each hen's vent and see if any look bloody. If you find one that is bloody, put her in a crate alone and either set it in a dark room or cover it using a dark cloth. Give water, but no food for a couple of days.

Also, if you have any aggressive hens, they might be vent pecking. If so, give them all some raw liver and it usually will stop.


----------



## Brisket (Sep 29, 2007)

A bad prolapse is a death sentence to a cow, the type were some of the intestine comes out we could just not get it all in and sew it up once, is there different levels of prolapse in a chicken.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

A prolapse in a chicken would be like a prolapsed uterus in a cow. It is usually better to cull the bird as they frequently prolapse again later.


----------



## Brisket (Sep 29, 2007)

That's what we did and would do to a chicken now that we know thanks.


----------



## Shelagh123 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thankyou for the help. 
Our other chicken is still alive and well, we think she might have just burst a blood vessel when passing the egg. Thankyou so much for replying


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

Why the dark room? Can it be something contagious?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

It throws them out of lay and gives the uterus a chance to heal. Not contagious at all.


----------



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok, thanks...I had a bloody egg and a bloody vent...


----------

